# Sacral Osteotomy



## dhunter (Aug 23, 2013)

HELP!!! Need help coding the following op report  please

Post Operative Diagnosis: Coccyx sacral frature with painful nonunion

Procedure Performed: Sacral Osteotomy and coccygeal resection


Procedure:
The patient was placed prone. Using a paramedian incision the distal sacrum was exposed and the previous coccyx fracture identified. There was a posterior step-off of the distal sacral fracture. This was in a curvilinear fashion. The distal sacrum was resected subperiosteally with key elevators and bovie cautery technique. The sacral osteotomy was performed leveling the seating surface with a high speed bur. The anterior periosteum was cauterized. The wound irrigated with normal saline. Hemostasis achieved. Wound closed in layers. Dry sterile dressing appiled.


----------



## BCrandall (Aug 27, 2013)

If the doc "resected" the "distal sacrum", which is the coccyx. then take a look at 27080 and see how that fits. If you have a Coder's Desk Reference check the code description in there too.


----------



## dhunter (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for your input Bruce, very helpful


----------

